# Can papers be held



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Speaking as a dog owner, I suppose I'd want to make sure that the breeder was willing to pay the additional cost of registering a dog late. I think it's like $90 if you register a two year old and only $20 if you register a puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, it has been acceptable for as long as I can remember PROVIDED that the purchaser agrees to this in writing prior to taking possession of the dog.

From the AKC Registration booklet:

A written agreement between buyer and seller to the
effect that AKC registration papers will not be furnished
to the buyer until the seller has been furnished
with evidence that the dog has been neutered or
spayed is acceptable under our rules.

If a dog is sold under such conditions, it is important
that the agreement be signed by the buyer before the
dog leaves the seller’s premises.

I think this clause has been used less since the advent of Limited Registration but unscrupulous people can still breed the dog using one of the "other" registeries, such as APRI, etc.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally's papers were held until I neutered him, but I received papers with Finn, Raleigh, Acadia, and Joplin. Lush, Tango, and Copley came on full registrations ( though I spayed Tango anyway).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But if a dog's limited registration does not stop the owner from registering their dog with some other club and breeding... couldn't they do the same with no registration papers? 

And doesn't this force dog owners to spay and neuter their pets really early so they can compete in AKC events?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't really see the reason for holding papers until they are spayed/neutered now. The AKC has a limited registration and the CKC has non-breeding. You have to trust the people you are selling the puppies to and if you think they are not going to be truthful in having the dog spayed/neutered or would breed without your consent, I would have to question why the breeder would be placing a puppy in the home in the first place.


----------

